# GW Confirms The Hobbit



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From GW's White Dwarf Daily Blog (bolded emphasis is mine) (*SOURCE*):



> Far over the Misty Mountains From Dan Harden at 16:11 GMT
> 
> fHTlGw0eBow
> 
> ...


EDIT: Fixed Embedded Video


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

'Twas only a matter of time...


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not surprised. This was predicted for a long while. 

Nonetheless cool though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> I'm not surprised. This was predicted for a long while.
> 
> Nonetheless cool though.


I'm not surprised either, but official word is always good. And this -does- validate the idea that December may end up being the release for the Hobbit.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I've contemplated a fantasy army using Dwarves from the LOTR line and hopefully this will give me more options to consider that.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

so no DA soon.. damned useless lotr games..


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

yostu said:


> so no DA soon.. damned useless lotr games..


DA have been rumored for next year for sometime now. I don't really get why you're upset.

And the LOTR games do have fans. I know a couple people are bigger fans of these games than they are of the others that GW does.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

*Watches the crickets pushing the tumbleweeds along.*

Think that sums up bout the level of excitement people really have for the game. While it'll put some much needed life back into the LotR franchise, its not gonna attract anyone for the long haul.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> *Watches the crickets pushing the tumbleweeds along.*
> 
> Think that sums up bout the level of excitement people really have for the game. While it'll put some much needed life back into the LotR franchise, its not gonna attract anyone for the long haul.


That's always been a problem with the LotR games, they don't have any staying power between movies and there isn't a lot of room for growth (even if you draw stuff from the books to do it) leading to a new problem: how to keep the game "fresh".

Unless GW answers that one, sadly the Hobbit movies will be the last hurrah for the LotR games for sometime I think.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno if I'm going to do these again, loved it originally but I agree it has no staying power while I kept playing my opponents slowly declined until they didn't bother.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

staying power isnt important, anything related to movies always have a short shelf life, GW only have the licence for a limited time anyway, the films will bring in new blood to the hobby, who will progress on to the other core systems, Personally i wont be getting into the hobbit game what ever it brings, though i may buy some of the models as a Tolkien fan, i actually won my wife heart by painting her a fellowship Legolas as a gift when we started seeing each other many moons ago.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> staying power isnt important, anything related to movies always have a short shelf life, GW only have the licence for a limited time anyway, the films will bring in new blood to the hobby, who will progress on to the other core systems, Personally i wont be getting into the hobbit game what ever it brings, though i may buy some of the models as a Tolkien fan, i actually won my wife heart by painting her a fellowship Legolas as a gift when we started seeing each other many moons ago.



So Beautiful....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Another teaser video for the Hobbit from GW:

FXKi1F4BUDA


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some images from the new WD courtesy of Faiet212 (*SOURCE*):



> ​
> Someone has already received their White Dwarf subscription in spanish, and here are the first images courtesy of La Taberna De Laurana.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

theres better pics here 
http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.com.es/2012/11/noticias-aun-mas-fotos-de-la-white.html


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/us...lanan/library/

and here


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

seermaster said:


> theres better pics here
> http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.com.es/2012/11/noticias-aun-mas-fotos-de-la-white.html


Very nice find. Have some rep!



Too_hot_to_handle said:


> http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/us...lanan/library/
> 
> and here


Sadly your link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

yey rep thanks those weird gobo things what do tou think they are


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

seermaster said:


> yey rep thanks those weird gobo things what do tou think they are


It's been over 15 years since I last read the Hobbit...but I want to say goblins?

EDIT: Ran the site through Google translator and it's the Goblin King and the goblins. Here is the page in English.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

The white council is 60 euros,trolls 65,scenery i think 45,paint set,35 trasgos goblin things 30n,full set 100,narzag 15,captain traso 13,orces on wargs i think 35,fimbul 35,bolg 20,cazardos orcs 30 and finaly i think the rule book is 65 all in euroes enjoy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If I do the Hobbit I think I may wait for the Lake men to come out, although dwarves and wood elves will not doubt be bad ass model and rules wise.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Zion said:


> Very nice find. Have some rep!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly your link doesn't seem to work.


2nd link should be to http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/Tholanan/library/ I think - lots of pics, and from the English copy too... bonus. The scenery looks like it could be decent (although covered in bits of bones, as GW usually do). Might be useable to make something to suit Ork, Orc or Skaven players as well...



seermaster said:


> the white council is 60 euroes trolls 65 scenery i think 45 paint 35 trasgos goblin things 30 full set 100 narzag 15 captain traso 13 orces on wargs i think 35 fimbul 35 bolg 20 cazardos orcs 30 and finaly i think the rule book is 65 all in euroes enjoy


And punctuation is free...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

EmbraCraig said:


> 2nd link should be to http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/Tholanan/library/ I think - lots of pics, and from the English copy too... bonus. The scenery looks like it could be decent (although covered in bits of bones, as GW usually do). Might be useable to make something to suit Ork, Orc or Skaven players as well...


Oooo, very nice fix on that link.



EmbraCraig said:


> And punctuation is free...


Sadly so are hard to read posts.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Well fixed it I thought I did it in the first post.


----------

